# Skittish rescue. What do I do



## Ktay (Oct 31, 2013)

I have just adopted a rescue golden retriever and he obviously had a rough first start of life. He is scared of everything... He has bonded with me and my son...but will growl at my daughters and my husband. If he doesn't growl..he will hide behind a chair ears tucked tail tucked etc. we have tried the treats and continue to take everything slow...but he has been with us for nine weeks and his behavior seems to be getting worse instead of better...is there anything more we can do to help this guy get thru his anxiety. He sits stands shakes and lays down by command... He gets off the chain excited in the mornings.. But will completely walk around the bar to stay away from my husband and daughters...it's very discouraging for them... They want to love him likes he loves my son and I


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Well, consider having them feed him his breakfast, kibble by kibble. I think that's where I would start.

Where does he sleep? Who walks him?

I would have one of them sit on the floor not too close and throw kibble a little way away from them if he was too scared, until he is feeling a bit more comfortable.

I'm sure others will have more and better recommendations.

Good luck! And thanks for rescuing him. :wavey:


----------



## goodog (May 6, 2013)

*Trust-the magic fix*

This guy sounds like he has major "trust issues. When my Mom-in-Law died we inherited an abused Pyranees she adopted. Maddie had been terrorized by a neighborhood breeder. He played head games with her over food. She was skin n bones when Helen first got her. She bit me the 1st time I fed her but slowly-surely she became a golden. 
Id suggest that you get a pro involved-an animal behavior person---even just a trainer. It always amazes me how these folds can find the problem and start helping you solve them

=
Our trainer has a saying-"Give your dog every chance to succeed. If they dont understand a command-its white noise. Sounds dumb-but positively reinforce all he does right as soon as he gets it. 

Good luck


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

He gets off the chain??

First thing I would try is getting rid of any chains and trying a crate or perhaps gating off a room if he is not house trained. Is your husband the person who chains him?

Also, try having your husband and daughters sit quietly with high value treats like steak and let your dog approach them, take the treat and walk away - no interaction from your husband or daughters until your dog indicates he is ready.



Ktay said:


> He gets off the chain excited in the mornings.. But will completely walk around the bar to stay away from my husband and daughters...it's very discouraging for them... They want to love him likes he loves my son and I


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Chain?*

I agree-no chains!!!

He is sleeping inside the house?


----------



## dmrichard2001 (Aug 5, 2013)

I don't think the OP means chain in the literal way. "Off the chain" meaning crazy.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

This sounds like fear aggression. Meaning the dog is so scared, she lashes out in fear. 

I'm thinking back to another terrified rescue, Roo and Brian (you can find them on FB under "The Dog in the Cloud"). 

If I am remembering correctly, he would spend hours just sitting on the floor and waiting for Roo to feel comfortable enough to come out. It took a long, long time for Roo to build up enough courage and trust for Brian. Now they are inseparable. 

In the 9 weeks you've had her, what activities does your husband and daughter do around the dog? Any loud voices? Yelling? Loud noises? Quick movements? Negative emotions, like anger, impatience? 

I would start by having the whole family sit on the floor with treats (or kibble) and rewarding the dog for good behavior. If she is 20 feet away and OK, then toss a treat to her. If she comes up to sniff you and is OK than treat her. Try offering food in your hand and see if she'll take it. 

If none of that makes any progress, you can first call the rescue and see if they have the resources to help. If they cannot help, it's time to see a certified veterinary behaviorist. You can videotape episodes and bring it in to the vet if taking her would be too stressful. You may also find one that will come to your home. 

Don't give up on her. I'm sure it'll take a long time but she can come out of her shell and trust again. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Ktay said:


> I have just adopted a rescue golden retriever and he obviously had a rough first start of life. He is scared of everything... He has bonded with me and my son...but will growl at my daughters and my husband. If he doesn't growl..he will hide behind a chair ears tucked tail tucked etc. we have tried the treats and continue to take everything slow...but he has been with us for nine weeks and his behavior seems to be getting worse instead of better...is there anything more we can do to help this guy get thru his anxiety. He sits stands shakes and lays down by command... He gets off the chain excited in the mornings.. But will completely walk around the bar to stay away from my husband and daughters...it's very discouraging for them... They want to love him likes he loves my son and I


 
Growling is the only way he has to tell 'you', he is not comfortable with what is going on, and he needs some space - it is not aggression - he is saying he is afraid. When it happens move away, don't follow him or corner him, doing so could make him feel the need to defend himself. If he hides don't follow him, try to encourage him out from a distance toss some yummy treats on the floor, use a soft voice, but don't force him out of hiding. Let him decide to come to you, if he moves away, don't follow - it is threatening to him. This applies to everyone in the family.
If you are tying him out, at night or during the day, it is not going to help him adjust to being part of the family, he needs to spend as much time as possible with your family in your home, night and day, as he can, so he can learn how to live with you.

Give him time to settle in, 2 months is not very long, some dogs take months to feel comfortable and safe in their new homes. Take the 'pressure' off, being rehomed is overwhelming for a dog, expecting them to 'love' each member of the family, right off, is too much to expect from him. He has 'taken' to you and your son, he feels safer with you. Build and reinforce that trust with you and your son, and slowly work on helping him trust the others in your family. It is going to take some time, be patient and understand that he is afraid.
Trust is earned, we earn it by showing that we are trust worthy. 

Work with each person and your dog, one at a time, have them sit in a chair, or on the floor, or crouch down and turn sideways to the dog. Ask them not to look at him, or talk, and not to make any fast movements, or try to pet. Ask them toss high value treats to him (under hand toss), or drop them on the floor at their feet, or if he is willing take them from their hand, it is important that he be allowed to choose whether to approach or not. Once he is easily approaching and taking treats from them, work towards touch - have them hold several treats in their hand, (or even a smear of peanut butter on the palm), ask them to slowly move towards petting/touching under the chin or neck, not over top of the head - reaching over top can feel threatening to a dog, feeding the treats as he stays, if he wants to move away - let him, and try again to encourage him closer. The goal is to help him associate good things with them and to help him learn that they are safe. 
If you have access to a certified canine behaviorist who uses reward based training methods, or even a trainer who teaches with rewards, who can come into your home and help you with him, it could certainly help. Avoid the use of corrections or punishment to train, he is afraid, his whole world has been turned upside down, he needs time to learn to trust (all of you) and to learn to expect only good things happen when he is with you.


----------



## Leslie B (Mar 17, 2011)

I agree that it is fear based aggression. With an unknown history, being lose in the house, with an entire family around him could be just too much for him to handle.

I would start by having him in a crate in a common area of the house most of the time. He can watch the family from his safe haven and he cannot retreat and hide. Use multiple crates in multiple rooms if you need. Ignore the dog most of the time. Like barking, growling can become a self rewarding habit. The dog growls and people back away. Since he remains afraid of the world, he hides more and growls more. 

Remember that direct eye contact is threatening to most dogs so be sure that the family memebers who he is afraid of do not look directly at him. Also remember that coaxing, baby talk "thats okaaaaay" when the dog is growling is sending him the wrong message. It is NOT okay to growl. Do not give affection and think that will make the fear go away.

Have your husband and daughter walk by the crate and drop treats in several times a day. I would also have them sit on the floor in front of the crate, ignore the dog and play a board game for 20 minutes. When the dog gives in and relaxes they can toss a cookie in the crate. They should not say anything or look at the dog.

Take your dog for a walk with you and your husband. Start with you inbetween the two, part way thru the walk, switch the dog to inbetween the two of you. Eventually hand the leash over to your husband. This may take several walks over the span of a week to accomplish. Eventually start the walk with your husband 
holding the leash. Repeat with your daughter. 

Have your husband and daughter alternate feeding him but keep it safe. You don't want your daughter putting a bowl into your dogs crate if he is growling. 

Stop trying to coax the dog to your husband or daughter so they can love on him. That scares him.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

He sounds like people have hurt him a lot. 

First--nine weeks isn't very long for a scared dog to feel safe in a new environment. He's still settling in and needs to feel safe. It may take a while. 

If you can, I'd suggest finding a good behaviorist-trainer to do an assessment of the dog in your home with all family members present. He/she can give you a training plan to help. 

Second--I'd suggest that everyone in the family participate in the dog's care as suggested above. Hand feeding is great. Short walks are great. Treats are excellent! My Bella was terrified of me at first and seems to be afraid of adult women in general. It took her several weeks to realize I was OK and now she's my shadow. I feed her, train her, and am in charge of her life. She looooooves me now. :

There are some good books out there on working with fearful dogs. It would be worth reading up on that a bit. And I would give encouragement to you husband and daughters. It will take a little time, but with love and patience I bet your dog will come around and become a love bug like my Bella.

Btw, welcome to GRF! Would love to see pics of your pooch.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

First of all, welcome to the forum! I'm so sorry you are struggling wityh your newly adopted Golden. I agree that this dog has fear aggression. Goldens are very sensitive dogs, and when they have a bad start in life, they can be afraid. With time and patience, I am sure he will warm up to your husband and daughter. Would love to see photos.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Welcome to GRF! Thank you for rescuing, it is a wonderful experience. You have been given the best advice already. Just remember go *slowly * in the end you will have a dog that is a loving member of the family and will be forever grateful that you took the time to let him work through his fear. Good luck and....pics please


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I would contact the rescue that you got him from and tell them what is going on. Usually rescues are very good at observing the dog and making an assessment and determine placement based on that -- whether he should be placed in a home with children, other pets, etc. 

Good luck and please post and let us know how things are going.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

When you take on a rescue they are yours for life. Some acclimate swiftly, others might take years. I have no idea what you mean by a chain, but Goldens need to be where their people are, especially a rescue.

9 weeks is a drop in the bucket, that is just barely saying hello for some of them.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

What chain? Why would you have a chain?


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Gwen_Dandridge said:


> What chain? Why would you have a chain?



I think the OP was using the term "chain" to describe about how hyper he is in the morning. I don't think she is actually chaining the dog up.

Did the dog come from a rescue? Was he in a foster home with other dogs. Some dogs need other dogs to teach them that people are okay. I've had a few fosters who literally could not function when they came to us, but my dogs taught them how to interact and trust humans.


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

My stepdaughter adopted a pitbull that had been badly abused so she was terrified of men. When we went to stay with them, at first she would growl at my husband. He just ignored her. After a while she relaxed and stopped being afraid of him. Then he would pet her and give her treats. Soon she got to the point that she was happy to see us and would come looking for attention. It took time though.

Kahley continued to growl at men. Some were scared away, which reinforced the habit. Others just ignored her and acted like they belonged in the house and she got used to them and stopped being scared.


----------

